# Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen



## Chrisinger (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben,:beeten: 

Habe vor ca.1 Monat beschlossen mir einen Teich zu Bauen.Nach 1 wöchiger schuffterei,und einen Mega Sonnenbrand war mein "Schatz" (4m mal 5m 1,20cm tief)fertig für das erste Wasser.

Ca.1 Woche später bemerkte ich wie der Teich trüber und trüber wurde,hatte zur der zeit eine kleine Filterpumpe drin (2000l/h),die dann auch sehr schnell ihren geist auf gab und ich sie komplet reinigen musste wegen den Algen.

Ging dann in einen Baumarkt und Lies mir ein Filterfass Tetra Pond 4000 aufreden und kaufte mir noch eine Grdena-pumpe die ca 2300l/h bewegt.Und sollte Algo-ren benutzen.Ich gab laut beschreibeung die Menge Algenvernichter rein (pumpe war aus)und wartete ab.2std danach Schwamm eine dichflüssige grüne masse auf meinem Teich die ich mit einem Eimer abschöpfte.Wasser war danach klar und ich setzte meinen ersten Koi rein.

Am nächsten Tag aber war wieder alles grün  

Ich entschloss mich meinen Teich komplet zu leeren,ihn zu reinigen und neu zu befüllen. 

Ging dann auch 1 woche wieder gut,und dann eines Morgens wieder diese "grüne Brühe"

Habe mich dann im internet erkundigt und mir einen UVC 11 watt Algenklärer zu kaufen,schloss ihn dann auch direkt an meinen Teich an und siehe da 2 Tage später war mein Teichwasser nicht mehr grün,sondern nur noch der rand und der Boden des Teiches.Konnte aber mit diesem Ergebniss leben.

Fand das so toll mit meinem Teich das ich mir noch einen In der selben grösse in meinen Garten gebaut habe und ihn seit dem als "Schwimm"  eher wohl Planschteich nutze.

Jetzt das komische in diesem Becken hatte ich nie probleme mit Algen,obwohl er den ganzen Tag in der Sonne steht.Mittlerweile Chlore ich ihn auch,wegen meinen Kinder.(Keine Fische oder Pflanzen drin)


Nun wieder zum eigentlichen Thema,

wie immer war der erfolg von kurzer dauer,habe wenig später wieder alles voller Algen.HAbe mich dann wieder Schlau gemacht,mit dem ergebnis das 
ich jetzt ein 6000l Pumpe in meinem teich habe die das wasser umwälst,weil mir gesagt wurde das zu wenig bewegung in meinem Teich sei. 

naja gut.....

Aber leider nach einer erneuten Investition von über 180 Euro ist das ergebniss zum  

Habe auch angst um meine Fische sind mittlerweile 12 stück Kois und Goldis.

So iur lieben Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen?!

Das Habe ich im Teich:
-Tera pond Filterfass 4000
-Laguna UV-Teichklärer Powerclear
-Sera Pond Teichpumpe PP 6000l/h
-Grdenapumpe 2400l/h


----------



## thias (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

Hallo ...¿ (Ironie),

auch wenn ich von Kois null Ahnung habe, kann ich mit Bestimmteheit sagen, dass bei dir vieles schief gelaufen ist...  

Also erst mal herzlich willkommen hier.
Das Forum hättest du vor einem Monat schon durchstöbern sollen, denn dann wäre dir aufgefallen, dass du leider einiges falsch machst.

Nur mal so auf die schnelle:

Der Teich 
...ist zu klein für den Fischbesatz
...kann zur Lebensgefahr für deine Fische werden, er muss sich erst stabilisieren (Nitritpeak- Gift für Fische)
... braucht Monate und länger um sich zu stabilisieren
... braucht keine "Umwälzung" um klar zu werden, sondern die Nährstoffe müssen entfernt werden und das geht sinnvoller Weise nur mit Pflanzen
... produziert nach einer Neubefüllung *immer* eine Algenblüte, auch im Trinkwasser sind viele Nährstoffe
... "denkt" nicht in Stunden oder Tagen, sondern in Wochen, Monaten... man braucht also viel Geduld, jeder Eingriff mit Chemie verhindert wieder ein Gleichgewicht
.........

Also durchstöbere intensiv das Forum und die Fachbeiträge
und dein Teich wird wirklich ein Schatz werden


----------



## Ulumulu (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

Hallo

Wenn ich das so lese könnte ich … 

trotzdem auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen

Eine Algenblüte ist wie schon gesagt wurde völlig normal in einem neuangelegten Teich.
Es brauch Wochen bis sich ein gewisses Gleichgewicht bildet.
Und Jahre bis es stabil ist.
Algenblüten wirst du noch öfters bekommen.


Deine Fische schweben im moment so oder so in großer Gefahr einmal von Wasserwechsel (Nitritpeak) dann vom Überbesatz (ideal für Krankheiten/__ Parasiten) und durch einen viel zu kleinen Filter.

Deine UVC verhindert im Moment, das sich überhaupt Bakterien im Filter ansiedeln können da sie alles vorher grillt.
Diese Bakterien sind wichtig um Schadstoffe abzubauen.
Außerdem wird der Teich viel zu stark umgewälzt durch deine Pumpen.
Hast du denn mal bei deinen ganzen Aktionen und Experimenten wenigstens die Wasserwerte im Auge behalten? 
Immerhin hast du schon Fische im Teich und das auch noch viel zu früh, lange machen die das nicht mit.

Bitte lese dich so schnell wie möglich ein bisschen schlau hier im Forum und rette deine Fische.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

Danke ihr lieben,

also......hab wohl viel falsch gemacht 


ich habe einen Wassertest den ich jede woche durchführe.
Ist laut test nichts zu bemängeln.Habe auch schon mal im Geschäft mein wasser testen lassen um fehler auszuschliessen.War aber auch nichts.

Achso habe ich ganz vergessen ich habe See-rosen,und einege andere Pflanzen im Teich.Leider aber zu wenig denke ich.

Zu den Fischen * (5 KOIS 10-20cm,7 GOLDIS 5-10cm max)*,warum ist der Teich zu klein?Welche grösse sollte er haben,fragte beim kauf der Fische ob die grösse reichen würde!


DANKE EUCH


----------



## katja (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

hallo chris(inger)?

willkommen im forum  

dass sie dir im geschäft erzählen: passt schon.....ist ja klar!
die wollen auch nur, dass die kasse klingelt  

und wenn das wasser dann schlecht wird, können sie dir diverse mittelchen verkaufen, wenn fische verenden, neue, usw...... 


als faustregel gilt wohl: auf 1000 l *1* koi!!! die wachsen ja noch und das recht flott, von den kräftigen ausscheidungen gar nicht zu sprechen!
und dann natürlich ohne goldis, also bei deiner teichgröße max. die fünf kois!

wie wäre es denn eigentlich mit einem foto von deinem teich?

wobei *ich* nicht neugierig bin! 




:__ nase:


----------



## Ulumulu (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

Hallo nochmal

Für Kois generell ist dein Teich auf Dauer zu klein.
Das erste Jahr geht’s vielleicht noch gut aber die wachsen schnell.
Die werden innerhalb weniger Jahre bis zu 60cm oder mehr groß

Als Faustregel gilt pro 30 cm oder 1KG Fisch 1000 Liter Wasser.
Also pro Koi wären 2000 Liter Wasser schon angebrachter damit er auch ein bisschen Schwimmen kann.
Je mehr Wasser pro Fisch um so besser.

Bei den 7 Goldfischen wird es nicht lange bleiben da sie sich wie die Karnickel vermehren.

Ja der Händler will wie Katja schon sagte auch seine Brötchen verdienen und leider gibt es nur sehr wenige die einen in sachen Fischbesatz ehrlich beraten.
Meistens kommen dann so Sachen wie „Die Fische passen sich der Teichgröße an usw.“ was aber völliger Unsinn ist.

Bilder vom Teich wären immer super 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

 


Anderen Kommen bald nach


ZU Ulumulu
„Die Fische passen sich der Teichgröße an usw.“ 100% war das der satz beim Kauf


----------



## katja (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

hallo chris(inger)

viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel zu wenig pflanzen!!!!!

ansonsten gefällt er mir gut!


jetzt musst du nur schauen, dass du deinem händler die fische wieder bringen kannst, viele pflanzen setzt, dann kann das richtig schön werden 

und du würdest die verbleibenden fische auch sehen!!!


----------



## Armin501 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

Hallo, was würde ich machen?

Einen Kartoffelsack mit Gerstenstroh füllen und in deinen Teich versenken.
Und dann abwarten..................

Gruß Armin


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

Ist das dein ernst?????


----------



## katja (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

armin....????

du glaubst an solche mittelchen???


als ich dieses forum noch nicht kannte, hab ich das auch mal versucht..... 


erfolg: nullkommanull!!!


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

So das ist erstmal alles vom Schützenfest


  IHR SEID SPITZE  

 

 

 




Vielen dank


----------



## Armin501 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

Das ist es!!!!

Es gibt keinerlei Nachteile, nur das du deine Algen loswirst, so in 3 Tagen sind sie 
erledigt.

Gruß Armin


----------



## katja (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

  veräppelst du uns jetzt, armin?


----------



## Armin501 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

Katja,

bei mir klappt es, habe nur wenige Fadenalgen, und das auch nur, wenn ich den Sack
tausche, alle 3 Wochen muss der Alte raus und ein Neuer rein.
Sonst erreichst du nix, außer nix.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

Armin wieviel muss ich denn von dem zeug da rein machen?


----------



## Armin501 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

Bei deinem Teich einen halben Sack mit einem Stein.
Nach 3 Tagen ist er untergegangen.Kannst du auch als Schwimmhilfe nehmen,
für die Kinder, ist eine Gaudi, kann ich dir sagen, besser wie die gekauften Dinger.

Gruß Armin
Aber Gerstenstroh, kein nix anderes


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

Achso...
aber armin, habe 2 Teiche einen Mit Fischen und einen schwimmteich.

Was Für für einen sack wie gross??
Wieviel kg weizen?


----------



## Armin501 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

Kartoffelsack -Jute-
Gerstenstroh, wer lesen kann ist natürlich im Vorteil,
ohne Ähren, halben Sack für den einen, und den anderen

Gruß Armin


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

UPS....bin noch am üben 


Alles klar ich danke dir


Hast einen sehr schönen Teich


----------



## thias (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*



			
				Armin501 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, was würde ich machen?
> 
> Einen Kartoffelsack mit Gerstenstroh füllen und in deinen Teich versenken.
> Und dann abwarten..................
> ...


 
   

frißt Gerstenstroh Algen?
Das ist hier ein ziemlich sachliches Forum, zu solch einer Empehlung gehört auch eine Begründung.
Ansonsten:


> veräppelst du uns jetzt, armin?


Was passiert mit den Wasserwerten?
Was ist mit dem Nährstoffeintrag?
Wie soll das überhaupt funktionieren?
Hat Chemie nicht den gleichen Effekt, oder setzt du auf die rasch entstehenden Pantoffeltierchen, Amöben usw, damit die die Algen fressen. Aber diese Tierchen sterben auch wieder und die Nährstoffe sind wieder da.

Bitte um verständliche Aufklärung


----------



## karsten. (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

hallo

es wird Zeit das man die Geschichte mit dem Gerstenstroh
mal richtig beleuchtet !

ich versuch mal anzufangen...


Gerstenstroh kann nicht

- Teichwissen vermitteln
- Bau- und Denkfehler korrigieren
- Überbesatz ausgleichen
- irgendeine Filterfunktion übernehmen  
- eine funktionierende Teichflora ersetzen
- massenhaft gelöste Nährstoffe und Faulschlamm austragen

eine Wirkung stellt sich für mich so dar :
(wenn o.g. Kriterien es nicht unmöglich machen !)

durch die aerobe Fermentation werden Gerbstoffe frei 
die das Wachstum von Algen hemmen  (ähnlich wie Erle Eiche Torf usw.)
außerdem wird Co2 frei was den höheren Pflanzen als Nahrung dient und denen dadurch ein Wachstumsvorsprung verschafft werden kann ...
die Impfung mit  Mikroorganismen und die Besiedlungsfläche wird dramatisch gesteigert.

Wenn allerdings das Stroh danach im Teich verbleibt zersetzt es sich weiter und der Vorteil kehrt sich zum Nachteil.

außerdem sollten am Stroh keine Anhaftungen von Dünge und Pflanzenschutzmitteln sein 



ich hab so was bei mir noch nicht gebraucht ....


schönes WE


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

Man man man.....

da muss man ertstmal durblicken 

Was meint ihr denn,sollte ich das mal machen oder lieber nicht?


----------



## Eugen (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

Ergänzung zu Karsten :

Die Gerbstoffe (-säuren) färben das Wasser leicht bräunlich und adsorbieren aus dem Lichtspektrum die für Fadenalgen lebensnotwendigen Wellenlängen zur Photosynthese. 

Ich kenne persönlich zwei Koiteiche, deren Besitzer auf Gerstenstroh schwören. Die lassen den Sack bis zur völligen Auflösung drin.

Aus Interesse hab ich es vor Jahren auch mal probiert, es war eine Katastrophe.  
Nach anfänglich sichtbarer Wirkung, wuchsen gerade ums Gerstenstroh herum die Fadenalgen wie verrückt.

Tja, im Gegensatz zu den Koinasen läuft bei mir keine Filteranlage.
Den Nährstoffeintrag verputzten bei mir die Algen 

@ Armin :

Dass die Algen innert 3 Tagen verschwinden, halt ich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## karsten. (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*



			
				Chrisinger schrieb:
			
		

> Man man man.....
> 
> da muss man ertstmal durchblicken
> 
> Was meint ihr denn,sollte ich das mal machen oder lieber nicht?




je nach dem wo Du Dich und Deinen Teich 
in o.g. Leistungsspektrum von Gerstenstroh selbst einordnest !   


wie Eugen meinte !

nur in Verbindung mit effektiven Filtern macht das überhaupt Sinn.
Wenn ich die Teichbiologie so anheize , müssen die Abbauprodukte auch ausgetragen werden .

wer das nicht sicherstellen kann ....

dem geht irgendwann das Wasser aus .....

   

Verdünnen und Austragen sind der Hit 

Reinschmeissen oder Reinschütten macht Dick !    


Hier wird effektiv gearbeitet !



tschuldige Berndt aber das war wieder zu verlockend !  :beeten: 

schönes WE


----------



## Conny (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

Hallo Karsten.,
der Algenwachstumsgrasballenbeutel sorgt immer wieder für  . Frei nach dem Motto: Schadenfreude ist doch die reinste Freude.
Wobei sich dann auch die eigenen Algen-Probleme relativieren.


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> je nach dem wo Du Dich und Deinen Teich
> in o.g. Leistungsspektrum von Gerstenstroh selbst einordnest !
> 
> 
> ...



 

naja ich werde das dann mal lieber lassen mit dem "Teebeutel".
Ihr könnt von glück rden das da net mehr passiert is :beeten: 

wie siehts jetzt wieder in deinem Teich aus?


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*



			
				Chrisinger schrieb:
			
		

> Anhang anzeigen 15163
> 
> 
> Anderen Kommen bald nach
> ...




So habe jetzt endlich paar Fotos von meinen Fischen...

schaut in meinem Album

Kommen bald noch schönere ohne den grünen Hintergrung:


----------



## Armin501 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

Also, auf massiven Druck beuge ich mich, und gebe folgendes bekannt,
ich widerrufe......................................  

Aktiver Strohsack
Ein übermässiger Algenwuchs hängt stark mit einer Ueberdüngung des Wassers zusammen (Stickstoff). Darum muss alles daran gesetzt werden, diesen Stickstoffüberschuss zu reduzieren. Das kann am besten erreicht werden, indem ein mit Stroh gefüllter Jutesack für 4 bis 5 Wochen in den Teich gelegt wird. Während dieser Zeit zersetzt sich das Stroh. Für diesen Vorgang wird viel Stickstoff benötigt. Das Stroh kann nachher kompostiert oder als Mulch (Abdeckung) im Garten verwendet werden.


----------



## Armin501 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

Zusatz:

Ich habe keine Filteranlage, ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen, Orfen und kümmere mich nur gelegentlich um meinen Teich.Algenprobleme halten sich in Grenzen, mein Wasser ist bis zum Grund 1,40 m lichtdurchlässig , sichtbar keine Wassereinntrübung.

Und mein Teich ist 1 Jahr betrieben, also noch nicht eingefahren!!!

Gruß Armin
Ich mache das mit dem Stroh, und wollte hier keinen veräppeln, sondern helfen!!!

.


----------



## Eugen (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

Hallo Armin,

1. aus den 3 Tagen wurden schon 4-5 Wochen  

2. Nitrat/Nitrit und Ammoniak alles gleich null.
    Aber jede Menge Phosphat, voll die Sonne, keine Pflanzen.
   Wie lang muss man da wohl warten,bis das Wasser grün wird ?  

3. Wenns nur um einen Stickstoffdonator geht, kannste alles mögliche     nehmen.  
    Probiers mal mit Heu oder Salatköpfen oder anderem Gemüse.

Du wirst dich wundern.


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

So jetzt atmen wir alle tief ein und aus,ein und aus..... 

Dann kommen wir mal wieder zum sachlichen..

Wenn es möglich wäre, mir zu sagen wie ich diese "grüne Brühe" loswerde wäre ich sehr dankbar :beeten: 

Mache alles bis auf die "Gemüse" Geschichte  



Ihr seid einfach TOLLLLLLLL


----------



## Berndt (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

Hallo,

UW-Pflanzen hinein und warten und VOR dem nächsten Regen kontrollieren, ob die Rindenschnitzel am Rand nicht hineingeschwemmt werden.
Wo rinnt eigentlich das Regenwasser hin? Der Teich ist der tieste Punkt eines Rindenhügels......

LG Berndt



außerdem: Du musst die Antworten bezüglich deiner Fische relativieren, weil möglicherweise von verschiedenen Voraussetzungen ausgegangen wird. Einerseits gibst du als Volumen 8000 l an, andererseits soll der Teich 20 m² groß sein, das wären ja im Schnitt nur 40 cm Tiefe ???? Dann besser gar keinen Fisch, oder doch 120 cm tief???????


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*



			
				Berndt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> UW-Pflanzen hinein und warten und VOR dem nächsten Regen kontrollieren, ob die Rindenschnitzel am Rand nicht hineingeschwemmt werden.
> Wo rinnt eigentlich das Regenwasser hin? Der Teich ist der tieste Punkt eines Rindenhügels......
> ...




Erstamal danke für deinen Tip. 


Auf dem Bild ist leider nich zu sehn das der Teich Rechts lastig ist, das Wasser läuft gut ab. 

Er ist an der iefsten stelle 120 cm!
Ist grob geschätzt mit 8000 liter.weil ich beim Wasser raus Pumpen eine 2000l/h Pumpe hatte und ca 4-5 std gebraucht habe.
Sorry,werde es mal genau bemessen : 

Danke nochmal  

Auf weiter Anregung freu ich mich


----------



## Ulumulu (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

Hallo



			
				Chrisinger schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt atmen wir alle tief ein und aus,ein und aus.....
> 
> Dann kommen wir mal wieder zum sachlichen..
> 
> ...



Also wie gesagt mehr Pflanzen in den Teich sowohl Ufer/Sumpf- als auch Unterwasserpflanzen.
Dann wenn irgendwie möglich den Fischbesatz reduzieren und/oder weniger Füttern.
Vor allem eine vernünftige Filteranlage muss her.

Und ganz Wichtig *Geduld haben*. 
Keine Chemie rein kippen.
Wenn alles gut geht und die Pflanzen richtig angewachsen sind hast du nächstes Jahr nach der Frühjahrsalgenblüte (die normal ist) im Sommer klares Wasser.




			
				Chrisinger schrieb:
			
		

> Ist grob geschätzt mit 8000 liter.weil ich beim Wasser raus Pumpen eine 2000l/h Pumpe hatte und ca 4-5 std gebraucht habe.
> Sorry,werde es mal genau bemessen :



Danach kannst du dich leider nicht richten da die Pumpe durch den Schlauch und Höhenunterschied Reibungsverlust hat also die Leistung nachlässt.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

  Wer kann mir das jetzt erklären 

Ich habe seit dem ich gestern eure tips bekommen habe meinen "umwälz" pumpe ausgeschaltet,und den UV-filter gleich mit.


Gehe gerade raus zum füttern und ich habe fast klares wasser!

Es schien den ganzen tag die sonne!

Was ist da los


----------



## Ulumulu (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

Hallo

Das ging jetzt aber ein bissel flott. 
Mach doch bitte mal ein Bild wie es jetzt aussieht.

Der Filter läuft aber weiterhin oder?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

  Gestern

  Gerade

Mach es gleich nochmal grösser 


Ich versteh das net


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

  Gestern 




  Gerade


----------



## Ulumulu (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

Hallo

Also ich glaube das täuscht wegen der Lichtverhältnisse.
Wenn die Sonne rein scheint wirkt es immer dichter als wie wenn es dunkler bzw. schattig ist.
Das wird noch ein bissel dauern bis es sich geregelt hat.
Denk an die Pflanzen. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

Nein das denke ich nicht habe ein bisschen wasser in ein glas gemacht.
Es ist sauberer als getern. 


Keine ahnung,aber mir soll es recht sein


----------



## thias (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

... ein Glück, dass du den "Teebeutel" nicht reingehängt hast, sonst wäre es der gewesen. 
Das ist ganz normal, die einzelligen Schwebealgen entstehen in einer Generation schlagartig, haben dann alle gleichzeitig keine Nährstoffe mehr und sterben fast gleichzeitig, oft innerhalb weniger Stunden wieder ab. 
Aber nicht dass du denkst, du hast es geschafft. Jetzt sind wieder die Nährstoffe im Wasser durch die zersetzten Algen... und die nächste Algenblüte ist im Anmarsch... es sei denn, du hast Wasserpflanzen, die die Nährstoffe langsam einbauen...


----------



## karsten. (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*

Na nu 

freut Euch doch lieber mit dem Jungen !


----------



## Chrisinger (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilffffe ich ersticke in Algen*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Na nu
> 
> freut Euch doch lieber mit dem Jungen !




Genau freut euch mit mir... 


Die Pflanzen sind bestellt kommen am Dienstag
Mach dann mal Fotos.

Lg Chris


----------

